# Dealing with spicy foods and effect of spices on your body ?



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I had quit spicy foods completely for a long period of time - 3 years. I did some other things too and my acidity and "tummy burn" (not reflux and not heartburn) vanished and my IBS-C got better.

I became too confident and went on a spice binge for two consecutive meals - dinner, (no breakfast), lunch. Now some of that tummy burn has returned and I am also burping a little. My sleep has also
become poor. Now I feel cold easily 

I wanted to ask you guys that does your acidity go after a couple of days/hours after a spice binge ? How long does it take for it to sort itself out ?
Also, what effects does it have on your body (examples - acidity, poor sleep, gassy, get cold eaily etc) ?


----------



## myjade_84 (Jun 21, 2013)

You should avoid spicy foods from now on. That's what i did. I never tasted spicy foods for over a year now. My cravings for it stopped after few months so i am fine now. The symptoms you mentioned are all normal signs of acid reflux. I experienced that before and i will do anything not to feel that gas on my stomach and burping all the time again (embarassing!).


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

I wouldn't give up all spice forever. There may be some less damaging spices you could tolerate. I've always been able to tolerate dill, even when other spices were problematic.

Fresh herbs are useful in the bland kitchen, like basil, mint, parsley, cilantro and tarragon. Have you tried cooking with a little fresh basil or parsley?

I also read a suggestion to use large chunks or slices of garlic or onion, cook them in your oil or water, then remove them before eating.

Ceylon Cinnamon is less harmful to the liver then regular Cassia Cinnamon, because it comes from a different plant. I buy it online from Penzeys Spices. Even a tiny sprinkle can make a dish more tasty.

I find that I can't handle large amounts of nutmeg or ginger, but I don't get an upset stomach if I'm very conservative.

myjade_84 is right about this being a typical GERD symptom. Are you in treatment for acid reflux?


----------

